# Look at what I found at Home Depot.



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

I was shocked when I seen these.


























I bought every single one that was healthy.


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Pretty darned kewl! They aren't ID'd by chance? If they are, off to Home Depot I go!

Steve


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a couple nice broms there too the other day. wish they had small ones like you got!


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice! I was able to grab some nice broms with lots of pups from Lowes a few weeks back. They turned out to be the perfect size for my new vivs as well. I recently ordered a bunch of plants from one of the vendors with a banner ad and wish I had just done my plant shopping locally. Doh!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice for home depot


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice haul. I really wish that the local home depot had more neo's occationally.

I've notice too that Home Depot often bundles plants with a fancy pot, but they are always potted in plastic pots inside. I asked an associate and they said it was fine to just take the plastic pot out, as long as it has a bar code too, and buy just that, they will just put something else in the fancy pot. Often times the plant alone is like $2.99. Also often if the inside pot doesn't have a bar code, it is the same potted plant that might be found in a cheep plastic shroud pot nearby. Don't spend money for something you don't need/won't use.

I've now made it a habit of swinging into Lowes, Home Depot, and even walMARX on a regular basis. I got a nice Neo Zeo at walmart, a killer Fireball with a fully grown pup at Lowes, and a 8" basket of creeping ficus for $6.99. More cuttings than I will ever need!


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

I will post individual pics in alittle bit with the names.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Here you go.


Neo hybrid 'John Brotherton'








Neo 'Mickey Mouse'








Neo 'Little Faith'








Neo 'Guinea'








Cryptanthus 'Monte B'








Cryptanthus 'Arlety'








Neo 'Glossy Paint'








Neo 'Gorrion'









All of these were $5.97 at Home Depot, from Rainforest Flora.


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

That's just amazing. I'm going hunting tomorrow 


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah it was a sign, I haven't built any vivs in about a year and this week im starting a 55 gal project so perfect timing. And you should of seen the look on my fiance's face when I flipped out after finding these, I literally dropped what I had and said find me a basket she stood there and looked at me like I was insane as I started grabbing everyone they had then after seeing other people trying to look at the plants I blocked the stand untill my fiance had my basket.


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> ...as I started grabbing everyone they had then after seeing other people trying to look at the plants I blocked the stand untill my fiance had my basket.


 I found a few at Lowes today, no ID and not as nice, but for $3 how can youi go wrong?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I found a pot with 8 neos w/ pups at walmart for 5$, a huge neo tiger for 12$ (about 15 in tall, might not be a tiger, but looks like one!) and a HUGE basket of creeping fig for 3$. Also had a basket of pothos and about a zillion crypts and tillys.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Neontra said:


> I found a pot with 8 neos w/ pups at walmart for 5$, a huge neo tiger for 12$ (about 15 in tall, might not be a tiger, but looks like one!) and a HUGE basket of creeping fig for 3$. Also had a basket of pothos and about a zillion crypts and tillys.


When did you find all of this? I found a bunch of crypts once like a year ago but I haven't seen any recently.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> When did you find all of this? I found a bunch of crypts once like a year ago but I haven't seen any recently.


Walmart. If you live in colorado (kind of hard to answer your question when you say where and I already said walmart, i'm assuming you live in CO) theres a huge walmart near littleton, they have tons of tropicals there. Oops forgot to mention, I found them a few days ago


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Neontra said:


> Walmart. If you live in colorado (kind of hard to answer your question when you say where and I already said walmart, i'm assuming you live in CO) theres a huge walmart near littleton, they have tons of tropicals there. Oops forgot to mention, I found them a few days ago


I actually live in las vegas, and found the crypts at walmart about a year ago, it's just sometimes the same plants will get sent to alot of the walmart's so if they are at yours theres a good possibility that they may have some here. So I guess im going hunting cause crypts are one of my favorites.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> I actually live in las vegas, and found the crypts at walmart about a year ago, it's just sometimes the same plants will get sent to alot of the walmart's so if they are at yours theres a good possibility that they may have some here. So I guess im going hunting cause crypts are one of my favorites.


Yeah I like crpyts too. They had about 40 crpyps, not sure on what exact type, but were dark green and there was a few black/white/green ones too. Then they had tons of these (they also have some at my HD)








It's a very nice tiger bromeliad (not my pic)
They had a few other vivarium-sized bromeliads but not sure exact type.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a great deal, especially since Rainforest Flora sells them for $10 each at their own nursery. 
Glossy Paint is one of my favorite minis.
FWIW, Rainforest Flora supplies most of the Home Depots in SoCal with broms and Tilandsias. Usually they are in big display arrangements. They don't send their mini Neos out to Home Depots very often. Nice find!


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Home Depot?! Seriously?! Honey, that's my Home away from HOME! Actually, it's nearly across the street from me, so just as soon as the critter-sitter comes by and takes a look at our menagerie, I'm heading on over. Hope she doesn't freak out, or it may take longer......

sweet!

kristi


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

You guys lucked out, I went to walmart, lowes, and home depot in Raleigh, Nothing at all! Sweet finds though I'm gonna keep looking, thanks for sharing...

Robbie


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah I checked one other Home Depot and nothing the ones I found were obviously meant for me. Although I was hoping for everyone else to find some too thats why I posted. I guess im off to walmart now, I have my fingers crossed for me and everyone else.

Good luck Matt.


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> I was shocked when I seen these.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21754
> ...


I almost went in home depot today and I thought "nah they probably won't have anything viv worthy." Maybe I need to go check more often! Nice find!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I check here all the time in our little one horse town. Other than some huge flowering broms and pothos now and again, I haven't found anything. I will keep looking though.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

So I went to a home depot across town and found some more, so here they are.

































Hope everyone enjoys.

Matt


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

I checked two Home Depot's and a Lowe's today and no luck. 

I tell you, some people have all the luck.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

iRyan said:


> I checked two Home Depot's and a Lowe's today and no luck.
> 
> I tell you, some people have all the luck.


Yeah I even got 10% off cause they weren't selling and I bought all of them.


----------



## trevtron2 (Aug 27, 2011)

This may be a silly question but if you buy them in planters like that can they still be mounted to a piece of wood?


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

trevtron2 said:


> This may be a silly question but if you buy them in planters like that can they still be mounted to a piece of wood?


Yeah, I believe you can use fishing line around the base with some dried moss. And even easier if they still have somewhat of a stem.


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> I actually live in las vegas, and found the crypts at walmart about a year ago, it's just sometimes the same plants will get sent to alot of the walmart's so if they are at yours theres a good possibility that they may have some here. So I guess im going hunting cause crypts are one of my favorites.


They had a REALLY nice black and white crypts at the Home Depot on Pecos. Close to Tropicana when I was in there a couple days ago. Might swing by on my way into work tomorrow and see if it is still there. Went to a few others today/yesterday and picked up about 6 for myself so far.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow that's awesome 
You must have a good nursery around there supplying them.
I talked to the people who supply the plants for my HD and they said they never have any small broms or even any crypts.
I found my cryptanthus at Walmart and it gave me 4 pups


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Wow that's awesome
> You must have a good nursery around there supplying them.
> I talked to the people who supply the plants for my HD and they said they never have any small broms or even any crypts.
> I found my cryptanthus at Walmart and it gave me 4 pups


They are actually from california, I don't know they had them here in vegas but im glad they did, they sure look great in my 55 gallon.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> They are actually from california, I don't know they had them here in vegas but im glad they did, they sure look great in my 55 gallon.


Ah well Vegas isn't that far from Cali lol
I wish I could find some like that here.
I'd say they look good in your 55 lol


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

i just got back from home depot and they had them all there. I figured they were too sharp and passed on them. now that I know they're correct ill get some tomorrow


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the post I found 20 diff types at my local home depot rangeing from six to thirty nine dollars each


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Seems all the smaller nice ones are no longer in the stores in Vegas. Went to a couple of different ones and nothing. The whole display is gone now too.


----------

